# weebix ibs help



## scarlet (Jun 12, 2007)

*hi i have ibs consapation need lots of fiber no mater what i eat get pains weebix branflakes help but up set tummy and advice please*


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

scarlet said:


> *hi i have ibs consapation need lots of fiber no mater what i eat get pains weebix branflakes help but up set tummy and advice please*


Try taking flax seed and quick pulsing in a coffee grinder and adding to cereal that has helped me in the past.


----------

